# FS: Endlers Livebearers



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

cute little Endlers Livebearer fry
just over 2 months old, unsexed as they haven't colored up yet.

10 for $5


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

how old are they??


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

2 months old


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

how many do u have? i think i'll grab 10$ worth as i'm try to get a colony started


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

There's about 91 of them so you can take as many as you'd like


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Whoa someones been busy =P
pm sent


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bumppp....


----------



## jack1233 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow, they're pretty small still 

Here's a link to images of what they look like as adults (males are smaller & colorful, females are bigger & grey/silver): Endler's Livebearer - Poecilia wingei


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bump bump...


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bump...


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Weekend bump! They're getting bigger!


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

baby bump!


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bumpppp


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

price drop bump... too many babies!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Free bump. dont suppose you would consider shipping to Calgary? Been thinking I need to diversify my endler gene pool if its cheap enough to do it.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

CGY_Betta_Guy said:


> Free bump. dont suppose you would consider shipping to Calgary? Been thinking I need to diversify my endler gene pool if its cheap enough to do it.


Sure. I've never shipped live fish before but I can look into it... how many are you interested in?


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

probably about 20ish? I think it would involve breather bags but I have never shipped live fish either.


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

do you still have some?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I could take 20 off your hands... I'm starting a tank for the girlfriend!
Lemme know what you have and a when and where

Tnx


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I just posted that I'm looking for endlers, then I see your updated post... 
must be fate. :lol:

Anyway, I'm interested, so let's make a deal


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jasonator: replied to your PM, thanks! 

Endlers are still available if anyone's interested.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bump, still have some available. Some are starting to color up


----------



## Babylon (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like some as well if you still have some!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

guessing you didnt look into what would be involved in shipping to Calgary?


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sunday bump!


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Long weekend bump~


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

are they from a recognizable line of Endlers, like Puerta de la Cruz; 
or are they generic?
looking for chili red endlers


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I got the Endlers from InfraredDream, and according to her, the breeder she got her's from was you  She also said that part of the mix comes from Blackbar.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

early weekend bump~ I'll be around on Sunday


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

don't be surprised if some gold ones show up;


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

No gold ones, they all look like your basic Endler  some of the males have a bit more of a swordtail but other than that they're pretty generic looking (so far anyways!)


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

bump bump~


----------

